# make update errors on amd64



## Xaenn (Jan 19, 2009)

At the moment I'm working on updating an amd64 system to FreeBSD 7.1, but am not being able to get very far in the process. 

Here is my supfile:

```
*default host=cvsup5.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7
*default delete use-rel-suffix
```

When I try to run 


```
cd /usr/src
make update
```

I get


```
rhino# make update
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 41: Malformed conditional (${MK_GAMES} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 43: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 44: Malformed conditional (${MK_CDDL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 46: if-less else
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 48: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 50: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 52: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 53: Malformed conditional (${MK_RESCUE} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 55: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 57: Malformed conditional (${MK_CRYPT} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 59: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 241: Malformed conditional (${MK_CDDL} == "no" || defined(NO_CTF))
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 243: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 355: Malformed conditional (${MK_BIND_LIBS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 358: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 440: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 449: Malformed conditional (${MK_CDDL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 451: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 453: Malformed conditional (${MK_CRYPT} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 455: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 456: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 458: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 449: Malformed conditional (${MK_CDDL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 451: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 453: Malformed conditional (${MK_CRYPT} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 455: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 456: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 458: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 483: Malformed conditional (${MK_CDDL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 485: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 487: Malformed conditional (${MK_CRYPT} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 489: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 490: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 492: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 496: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 507: Malformed conditional (${TARGET_ARCH} == "amd64" && ${MK_LIB32} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 509: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 568: Malformed conditional (${MK_SENDMAIL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 571: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 572: Malformed conditional (${MK_PF} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 575: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 628: Malformed conditional (${TARGET_ARCH} == "amd64" && ${MK_LIB32} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 630: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 637: Malformed conditional (${TARGET_ARCH} == "amd64" && ${MK_LIB32} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 640: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 857: Malformed conditional (${MK_GAMES} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 859: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 861: Malformed conditional (${MK_CXX} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 868: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 895: Malformed conditional (${MK_RESCUE} != "no" &&  ${BOOTSTRAPPING} < 700026)
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 897: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 946: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 948: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 950: Malformed conditional (${MK_RESCUE} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 952: if-less endif

"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1066: Malformed conditional (${MK_LIBTHR} != "no" && ${MK_LIBKSE} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1068: if-less elif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1070: if-less elif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1072: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1078: Malformed conditional (${MK_CDDL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1080: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1082: Malformed conditional (${MK_CRYPT} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1083: Malformed conditional (${MK_OPENSSL} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1087: Malformed conditional (${MK_OPENSSH} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1090: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1094: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1095: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1096: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1098: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1100: Malformed conditional (${MK_IPX} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1102: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1104: Malformed conditional (${MK_KERBEROS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1110: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1112: Malformed conditional (${MK_NIS} != "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1114: if-less endif
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1116: Malformed conditional (${MK_OPENSSL} == "no")
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 1118: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```

If I try running a "make cleanworld" it makes no difference.

Help is appreciated!


----------



## Christopher (Jan 19, 2009)

It looks like you might be upgrading from an earlier FreeBSD version, such as 6.x to FreeBSD 7.  If that is the case, follow the steps in /usr/src/UPDATING

        To upgrade in-place from 5.x-stable to current
        ----------------------------------------------
        <make sure you have good level 0 dumps>
        make buildworld                                 [9]
        make kernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE           [8]
                                                        [1]
        <reboot in single user>                         [3]
        mergemaster -p                                  [5]
        make installworld
        make delete-old
        mergemaster -i                                  [4]
        <reboot>


----------



## robertclemens (Jan 21, 2009)

Xaenn said:
			
		

> Here is my supfile:
> 
> ```
> *default host=cvsup5.FreeBSD.org
> ...



Try adding the line to the end of your supfile:

```
src-all
```

I would also like to see what your csup command outputs and what your previous uname -a command outputs as well.

I think that will provide a good start for diagnosis.


----------

